# Something must be going around.



## Pappy (Apr 14, 2017)

Must be something in the air.......:sentimental:

Just found out that not one but two granddaughters are expecting. This will make number 14 and 15 great grand kids. Exciting news for us.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 14, 2017)

Spring is in the air Pappy, congratulations on the good news!


----------



## Iodine (Apr 14, 2017)

Yep, that's caused by something in the air.  Congratulations to you and your family.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 14, 2017)

Or in the water.....Congrats to all!


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 14, 2017)

Congratulations!  I only have one son (his sister past away many years ago) and he only has two sons, it may be a long time before I have great grands.


----------



## jujube (Apr 14, 2017)

Congrats, Pappy.  Grandchildren are a blessing.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks everyone. This is my youngest son's daughter. It will be their first grandchild, so we are extra happy for them.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Apr 14, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Must be something in the air.......:sentimental:
> 
> Just found out that not one but two granddaughters are expecting. This will make number 14 and 15 great grand kids. Exciting news for us.


Great job on that "birds and the bees" talk you gave when they were younger!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 14, 2017)

hauntedtexan said:


> Great job on that "birds and the bees" talk you gave when they were younger!



Maybe waiting until they turned 25 was a mite late.:holymoly:


----------

